# Prowl



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone heard that BASF is going to get label to allow prowl to be sprayed on grass hay?
This would really help us get rid of foxtail and other pesky summer grasses in grass hay.


----------



## bentonhay (Jul 24, 2011)

They have one but I used it and on the 70 acres I used it on looks worse than if u have sprayed it round up. it has not yet come out of dormancy.anyone else heard of this problem?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Where you located bentonhay.....welcome to haytalk


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The extended label is prowl h20 , On some other sites people say yes I use prowl but I got the generic . I THINK the generic is the old 3.3EC formula NOT H20... not the best choice for your hay field


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

bentonhay said:


> They have one but I used it and on the 70 acres I used it on looks worse than if u have sprayed it round up. it has not yet come out of dormancy.anyone else heard of this problem?


Was this H20 ,what was the rate


----------



## bentonhay (Jul 24, 2011)

H20 2qts


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use 1.25 qts 2 would be ok around.. Here if I would have hay still dormant . I would call it dead and plant something else, but maybe you are in a cooler climate


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The prowl probably won't help for foxtail, unless you spray really early. Prowl is supposed to just keep seeds from germinating, and the foxtail would have germinated by now, or maybe it's in process yet.

Rodney


----------

